# April 2011 Acquisitions



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

These just came in the mail today...


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

These arrived last night from fellow member, ArtVandalay (thanks to him!)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...111287-SHELL-Hanover-LB-Sheppard-PTBs-8.5-C-A

Much better in person and really nice shoes.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Just dropped a few bills to wrangle these...
I was needing some good casual shoes to wear with jeans and then something for dressy to formal occasions; if I'm lucky these will be all I'm gonna need for a long time.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow. Those sure are... square.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

straw sandals said:


> Wow. Those sure are... square.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

April Fools, eh, GG?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

You don't like 'em?


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Mannix said:


> These just came in the mail today...


Mannix, where'd you get those? They would look great framed in my parlour.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm just amazed that you found them, since Barrie went out of business. I haven't seen these for years.


----------



## maddog (Jan 10, 2011)

One of those Brooks extra-slim flap pocket shirts. It was on a lark at $33. 
Technically I ordered it on March 28, but Brooks is taking their own sweet time shipping it, of course. I was sort of eyeing wearing it to an event on the 8th if I got it by then. We'll see.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

ArtVandalay said:


> Mannix, where'd you get those? They would look great framed in my parlour.


Off the 'bay. It was a lot of six sheets, double sided, with these lovely illustrations. I paid $12.99 shipped. I plan on framing some of the Esquire illustrations from the 30s/40s, but as of yet I haven't purchased the particular ones I love most.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

maddog said:


> One of those Brooks extra-slim flap pocket shirts. It was on a lark at $33.
> Technically I ordered it on March 28, but Brooks is taking their own sweet time shipping it, of course. I was sort of eyeing wearing it to an event on the 8th if I got it by then. We'll see.


 You'll be lucky if you don't wait several months.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Pessimist, eh(?)!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been bolstering my Army of Madras & getting them ready to deploy on Memorial Day weekend.

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vintage BB sport shirts. I love these.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Is there such a thing as a thrifting app? :devil:


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

A trip to J. Press to pick up a suit I bought in March led to two other purchases:

A lovely coconut porkpie:

https://jpressonline.com/accessories_hats_detail.php?id=2137N

And a silk knit tie:

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_striped_detail.php?id=TIEKNITCOMBOS_NAVRED

The hat looks great and the tie is versatile. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Two more BB Golden Fleece polos, one hunter green and the other a purple heather.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> A trip to J. Press to pick up a suit I bought in March led to two other purchases:
> 
> A lovely coconut porkpie:
> 
> ...


the hat looks very nice. enjoy wearing


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Boooooo, I say.

You made icon Wendell Berry frown.


----------



## anttonio (May 4, 2009)

So far this month, I have found a few nice pairs of shoes... one pair of AEs, a pair of Ferragamos and a pair of very nice wingtips, but I can't for the life of me figure out who they're made by. Any ideas? Thrift stores are going to be the death of me.
[/IMG]








A Handsome pair of Allen Edmonds








A pretty nice pair of Ferragamos


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> the hat looks very nice. enjoy wearing


Thank you, Uncle. I'm really falling in love with that hat!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> A lovely coconut porkpie:
> 
> https://jpressonline.com/accessories_hats_detail.php?id=2137N


I wish they had that hat in XXL.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Boooooo, I say.
> 
> You made icon Wendell Berry frown.


He didn't need any help in that department. And a smartphone is just a useful tool, nothing more. Especially when loaded with the ThriftBuddy app I discovered today!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Patrick06790 said:


> I wish they had that hat in XXL.


YES! Thank You.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> He didn't need any help in that department. And a smartphone is just a useful tool, nothing more. Especially when loaded with the ThriftBuddy app I discovered today!


Details on Thriftbuddy, please.


----------



## maddog (Jan 10, 2011)

I received my Brooks extra-slim flap pocket sport shirt over the weekend. The first thing I noticed is that it is *much* softer than the LE non-irons that make up my starter wardrobe! With a flap pocket and third collar button, it's shirt is definitely an odd duck. It's sized M, but the sleeves are the correct length (BB says their M shirts are equivalent to a 34 sleeve, which does not seem true in this case). Being of average proportions I tend to luck out with size M shirts.

The collar is too short to practically hold a tie, but that is all right with me. As a student, the number of occasions where I would look out of place with a tie vastly outnumber those where a tie is required, and I have some fine LE shirts for those occasions. Even though it is definitely a casual shirt, it is as long as my LE dress shirts, and as such is pretty much impossible to wear untucked, which is my only gripe with this shirt.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The sleeves may get shorter with washing and drying -- just a warning.

Tuck it into chinos and wear it with pride.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

DrMac said:


> Details on Thriftbuddy, please.


I came across it by searching the App Store. It purports to list all the thrift stores in a given area, and seems to have a pretty good listing. There are a couple stores I didn't know about in my area, and I'm looking forward to using it when I travel.

https://app.thriftbuddy.net/


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Went thrifting today and among a few hangers (which you can see in the hangers thread) I picked up two pair of bleeding madras pants. I actually think they are bleeding, at the very least the Patch Madras pair is.










The first pair is a Jos. A Banks Patch Indian Madras. The label says hand wash separately, line dry - which leads me to believe they are bleeding.

The second pair is a Brooks Brothers blue, gold and white plaid madras pant. I didn't notice this until I got them home, but I was surprised to realize what the previous owner and tailor did to the seat. It seems as if the pants were too small, and there was no room to let out, so the tailor added material from, what I would guess, the leg. You can see on the inside that it is patched together and unlined.


















I need to have the pants let in, so my tailor is going to have a fun time trying to work around the previous tailors' mutilation. Hopefully I can have the tailor take out the extra material all together and have the pants still fit me.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Purchased a pair of wellies -- Men's Le Chameau Lined Boots, a Barbour Classic Beaufort Jacket - Olive, and a Polarquilt Liner in Olive to go with the jacket (for next winter)...I'm not buying anything else for two months!


----------



## maddog (Jan 10, 2011)

Jovan said:


> The sleeves may get shorter with washing and drying -- just a warning.
> 
> Tuck it into chinos and wear it with pride.


I'm planning on washing cold first, then briefly tumble drying, then hang drying. I'm unsure if it is prewashed or not, or if that matters for shrinkage.

This is the shirt: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=310&Product_Id=1468499&Parent_Id=305&default_color=BLUE&sort_by=lowestPrice&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=
It looks an awful lot like this shirt which BB says is washed. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BLUE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

cmacey said:


> Purchased a pair of wellies -- Men's Le Chameau Lined Boots, a Barbour Classic Beaufort Jacket - Olive, and a Polarquilt Liner in Olive to go with the jacket (for next winter)...I'm not buying anything else for two months!


Nice. I've had my eye on those Le Chameau for a while, and it will be a while yet.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

DFPyne said:


>


If I saw the original owner in those, I'd take him aside and whisper into his ear that he split his pants.....and ask where he got those madras boxers.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I just pulled the trigger and bought a sportcoat from Brooks Brothers for $328 . . . not bad:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...nt_Id=305&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

It looks great for the price. I just wish it was a 3/2 roll. Hopefully, it will be light enough to wear until mid or late June.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

DFPyne said:


> The second pair is a Brooks Brothers blue, gold and white plaid madras pant. I didn't notice this until I got them home, but I was surprised to realize what the previous owner and tailor did to the seat. It seems as if the pants were too small, and there was no room to let out, so the tailor added material from, what I would guess, the leg. You can see on the inside that it is patched together and unlined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's weird that the "patch" was done on the opposite grainline. Can you notice a fit problem?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not weird, it makes perfect sense actually. Since the selvage was taken from the bottom of the trousers, it would have be done horizontally. 

But yeah... I hope for his sake it can be fixed. It looks pretty bad, the far too wide pocket placement notwithstanding.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Alden Irregulars from Norwalk, CT (I have the same pair in a first quality, but wanted a beater pair):










Liked the two-eyelet tie version that I bought so, ordered and just received the canoe style from Arrow Moccasins:










Made in England Baracuta:










For the wrist:










None of these pictures are mine


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Had my Barbour Bedale reproofed at Barbour in New Hampshire. I suppose the new wax is an 'acquisition'.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Epaminondas said:


> Liked the two-eyelet tie version that I bought so, ordered and just received the canoe style from Arrow Moccasins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be very interested to see your own photos of both Arrows. I've been eying them for a while.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> I would be very interested to see your own photos of both Arrows. I've been eying them for a while.


Unfortunately, I'm a bit of a luddite and don't own a digital camera. The picture above looks pretty much exactly like mine. It took about 4 weeks to get them. On the two eyelet model, pictured below (again, not my photo) even the stitching "flags" occurr exactly on the same place in the photo as on mine, which suggests this guy has his make down to a "science" and makes them very consistently (and, again, mine look almost exactly as those pictured). You will note on the upper, towards the laces, in the middle, there appears to be a little pin hole one top - both my camp mocs and the two eyelet model have this and, presumably, he tacks the upper down to the last at this point. Not really very noticeable all in all.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Not weird, it makes perfect sense actually. Since the selvage was taken from the bottom of the trousers, it would have be done horizontally.
> 
> But yeah... I hope for his sake it can be fixed. It looks pretty bad, the far too wide pocket placement notwithstanding.


I wasn't talking about how the patch was extracted. I'm talking about how it was sewn in. It is not on the lengthwise grain with the rest of the shorts.


----------



## etown883 (Mar 10, 2006)

recently won these:



I'm pretty excited, as they have Foot-Joy trees included.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ Thanks for the Arrow pic.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Epaminondas said:


> Alden Irregulars from Norwalk, CT (I have the same pair in a first quality, but wanted a beater pair


Do you notice any difference?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Wow. Where do you go thrifting in the Washington, DC area? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mannix said:


> I wasn't talking about how the patch was extracted. I'm talking about how it was sewn in. It is not on the lengthwise grain with the rest of the shorts.


I explained that since it was taken from the selvage of the trouser hem, it would _have_ to be done on the opposite grain. Otherwise, it would take a lot more selvage to match the grain and you might as well turn them into shorts!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I explained that since it was taken from the selvage of the trouser hem, it would _have_ to be done on the opposite grain. Otherwise, it would take a lot more selvage to match the grain and you might as well turn them into shorts!


And I'm telling you that I don't care where the patch was taken from, or that you needed to keep overall length. What I am saying is that the lengthwise grain is a lot stronger than the crosswise grain, and that having a crosswise grain patch may not be suitable in the butt of pants especially. When you change grain lines you effect how an article drapes, the strength, and how it feels when you wear the garment.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, of course, that goes without saying. You said it was "weird" that it was done that way. All I was saying was that there was a reason for it. There's no actual argument going on here!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I was almost expecting the banhammer to come out...just sayin. Although, I did not talk badly about Alden or Allen Edmonds, so I guess life is good.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nah. My banhammer is locked in a bulletproof, combination vault and used for only the most dire occasions.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a few things in the past week: Brooks Brothers 191 perscription glasses (do you know how hard it is to find frames that aren't square?) New Wayfarers in tortoise w/ perscription lenses and some ebayed Madras.

Brian


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Let's see...two slim fit Brooks OCBD in white, a full cut Brooks Yellow OCBD, maybe a watch strap. About to go dig up a pair of 501s to replace all the rest of my jeans.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

vwguy said:


> (do you know how hard it is to find frames that aren't square?)


Yes, dammit!!

They are as rare as trousers with a decent rise!!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I picked up a vintage J. Press 3/2 suit:

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/47273234

I can't wait for it to arrive. Hopefully, it's as described and in superb condition.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

AlanC said:


> Do you notice any difference?


It does appear that on one boot there was a small tear or cut in the "U" portion of the leather near where the base of the tongue is sewn to the upper (wish I had a camera) and then goes up the inside of the boot where the eyelets are as there is reinforcing stitching there over the shell and through the lining - either put there by Alden or SM. Presumably, the stitching is there to hold the leather in place and prevent it from further tearing or pulling apart. It's not visible when the boots are tied and worn (and you have to pull back the eyelet portion of the boot to get a good view of it. I very much doubt that it will effect functionality or life-span, but it's not on the other boot and is definately a flaw.

The only other difference is that the piece of shell that forms the wing-tip portion of the boot appears thinner on one boot than the other as the holes on the broguing aren't as deep on one boot as they are on the other, if that make sense.

I'm OK with both of these as I plan on beating them up - they will be for rain wear and weekends.

Not my picture or boots, but the tear and reinforced stitching is where the red circle is:


----------



## canuckstyle (Mar 17, 2011)

these came in the mail earlier this week
















american optical aviators, they seem identical to the randolph engineering ones that i have in a larger size.
just need to remove the logo.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Found at the Goodwill today along with a BB bow and a wool tartan tie.
This one is just right considering pending nuptials. WTB failed to see the humor in it, which makes it all the better.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Cecil: Congrats on the upcoming nuptials. That's a *great* tie.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> I picked up a vintage J. Press 3/2 suit:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/47273234
> 
> I can't wait for it to arrive. Hopefully, it's as described and in superb condition.


Great suit - the seller is BandofOutsiders here on the Trad Forum or The Thin Repp on Film Noir Buff. You can check his stickied thread at FNB for sale updates - he often has terriffic NOS BB shirts and other goodies.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cecil47 said:


> Found at the Goodwill today along with a BB bow and a wool tartan tie.
> This one is just right considering pending nuptials. WTB failed to see the humor in it, which makes it all the better.


congratulations! best wishes


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

canuckstyle said:


> american optical aviators, they seem identical to the randolph engineering ones that i have in a larger size.
> just need to remove the logo.


The good stuff for less. I also have two pair in different sizes. Can't wear wraparounds, fog them up, the AOs have great coverage.

Myself, just took delivery of a pair of Ravello LHSs from ShoeMart, *beautiful *caramel color.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

cecil47 said:


> Found at the Goodwill today along with a BB bow and a wool tartan tie.
> This one is just right considering pending nuptials.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wonderful, congrats!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats!

Keep that tie on during your wedding night.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Keep that tie on during your wedding night.


Now, there's an idea!
Thanks all.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Picked up a new pair of sunglasses, my second pair of Maui Jim's. This time Guard Rail Aviators in Copper with HCL Bronze tinted lenses 

I spend a lot of time outdoors and I'm very fussy with my sunglass lenses and Maui Jim makes the best in my opinion.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I just ordered a Lands End Hyde Park OCBD striped shirt and a tie from the overstocks section. With 30% off of all orders deal today it came to $18.00 total.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I would have jumped on that if they were uni/bengal striped. As of late, the HP patterns available are always the lesser desirable of the average shirt pattern selection. I'd sooner expect windowpane or gingham next than the standard blue stripes available in other oxfords.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I would have jumped on that if they were uni/bengal striped. As of late, the HP patterns available are always the lesser desirable of the average shirt pattern selection. I'd sooner expect windowpane or gingham next than the standard blue stripes available in other oxfords.


I know what you mean, I was crazy about the pattern either but for around $10 I couldn't pass it up. Even I decide to use it for a shoe polishing cloth it's a good deal.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm taking a $30 chance on this sport coat:



Any one heard of Boru tweed?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

In addition to a Burberry suit and beautiful black Robert Talbott tie (purchased for a funeral, unfortunely), I got on an eyeglass bender and picked up these beauties...Persol PO0649s and Seraphin Websters.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

From STP. about $30 with the coupon, I like brown and blue.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

nice, Charles, just ordered one for myself, excellent price, too.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Neat label. I would bet this a Donegal tweed. The seller also says it is a J. Press. Hope it works for you.



straw sandals said:


> I'm taking a $30 chance on this sport coat:
> 
> Any one heard of Boru tweed?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

More Madras from LE:










Brian


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

cecil47 said:


> Found at the Goodwill today along with a BB bow and a wool tartan tie.
> This one is just right considering pending nuptials. WTB failed to see the humor in it, which makes it all the better.


 Congratulations!

Between Steve Smith's Brooks' outlet adventures and some "For Japan" sales, all combined with my penchant for buying as I get stressed closer to finals this is looking like a prolific month.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> From STP. about $30 with the coupon, I like brown and blue.
> 
> View attachment 2364


Coupon from where? I notice they also offer LE fitted shirt closeouts as well, but it's maddening that they don't list sleeve lengths for them.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I am attempting another no-purchase month for April. So far, so good, but we'll see if it holds.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

good luck, Org. You had a huge March.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> I am attempting another no-purchase month for April. So far, so good, but we'll see if it holds.


good luck!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> good luck, Org. You had a huge March.


Exactly--when people on the internet know you bought a lot last month, it's time to scale back.



mcarthur said:


> good luck!


thank you


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck Orgetorix!

I went a bit overboard recently myself:

In March, a pair of NOS Aldens SC saddles and vintage NOS "Hanlon's Gold Label" longwings.

In April, AE's discontinued "2 for $200" deal and a HF suit (new from NM Last Call).

Time to scale back!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Got a new pair of Double L khaki's from LL Bean this week and while this may be heresy to say on this forum, I actually like the fit and feel of the Bean khaki's better than the ones I have from Bill's - plus I can get three pair of Double L's for the same price as one pair of Bill's.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bradford said:


> Got a new pair of Double L khaki's from LL Bean this week and while this may be heresy to say on this forum, I actually like the fit and feel of the Bean khaki's better than the ones I have from Bill's - plus I can get three pair of Double L's for the same price as one pair of Bill's.


I'm down to my last two pairs of regular Double L chinos - before they went to the non-iron finish.

The Double L cut still suits me best of all. I just wish they'd bag the non-iron treatment, or offer them both ways. The 1912 chinos aren't treated, but they're not nearly as good. Oh well.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Blasted Land's End sale bit me. Got a new plaid shirt (non-madras, but good for cold days like today), some KILLER bermuda shorts (looked cheap on the site, but dynamite once washed and in person! Well worth the $9), three heather grey priced right T-shirts and 3 oxford cloth blue boxers (my sleeping "uniform"), and a queen sized embroidered blanket for my bedroom which looks wonderful and was $140 off.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruised through our local Borders Book Store today. Sadly, it's in the process of clearing out the remaining stock and closing it's doors. However I was able to pick up a copy of Lisa B's book, True Prep for a paltry $4. Great price on the book but, LOL, I find myself left with the feeling that I just paid $4 too much for this classic(?) piece of literature!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

mhj said:


> I know what you mean, I was crazy about the pattern either but for around $10 I couldn't pass it up. Even I decide to use it for a shoe polishing cloth it's a good deal.


The shirt arrived today and it's actually quite nice, a bit darker than in the picture. It reminds me of Gant shirt that I wore in high school or college.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Cruised through our local Borders Book Store today. Sadly, it's in the process of clearing out the remaining stock and closing it's doors. However I was able to pick up a copy of Lisa B's book, True Prep for a paltry $4. Great price on the book but, LOL, I find myself left with the feeling that I just paid $4 too much for this classic(?) piece of literature!


I'd have paid _you_ four dollars to take my copy!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Well there goes my idea of holding a raffle!


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I managed to ditch mine the first week it was printed for full price! I knew if I waited people would discover it's..."true worth".


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From the LE sale. Also 2 pocket squares from them.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I stopped at the BB outlet tonite, they had an additional 20% off sale items so I got the sweater vest and socks for under $35.










Brian


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Florsheim royal imperial LHS in shell. Off ebay, noticed by Cards for $40 shipped. They need some work, and I wish the bottom was leather not rubber, but they're pretty sweet and fit like a glove.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ great pair of shoes! With the rain we've been having in Chicago I'd love to have a pair of rubber-soled pennies. I'm sure they'll come in handy.


----------



## cipofan (Aug 26, 2009)

Just rub the edge of a penny over it. Works like a charm and won't scratch the glass



canuckstyle said:


> these came in the mail earlier this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hookem: That's hilarious that they left the pennies in them. My Florsheims came like that too.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jovan said:


> hookem: That's hilarious that they left the pennies in them. My Florsheims came like that too.


Nah, I added the pennies. I think of them as pocket squares for my shoes. Not sure if I'll keep 'em, though. That's hilarious that yours came in with them, though.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Great pickup hook'em!


The rubber bottom might not be so bad after all, gives you an excuse to wear them more casually during them summer.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Great pickup hook'em!
> 
> The rubber bottom might not be so bad after all, gives you an excuse to wear them more casually during them summer.


 That's true, plus Chiam's rain point. Also, it gives me an excuse to get another pair in the future


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Hanna Hats (linen) came today. Estimated delivery time: 3-4 weeks. Actual: 8 days. Now I just need it to stop snowing here.

Identical to my Donnegal tweed caps, Hanna has recently added Irish linen and waxed cotton to their fabric options. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Nah, I added the pennies. I think of them as pocket squares for my shoes. Not sure if I'll keep 'em, though. That's hilarious that yours came in with them, though.


Oh... whoops. :redface:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Lands End Sale:

Driving Mocs
Grey Legacy Chinos
Green plaid shirt
White Jeans [egads!]

Wilson A2000 EL3ST Glove


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

^ is there a mac method for glove care?

mine involves a heavy dose of oil, a shoelace, a ball and a mattress.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

that's the classic, TB. Danny, beautiful A2000.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Two nice thrift finds today.

Green Harris Tweed 3/2 sack for B&G Philadelphia--anybody ever heard of them?




























BB 3/2 sack 3 patch pocket blazer


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A Saturday morning pilgrimage to the local outlet mall proved emotionally gratifying but, financially questionable as we picked up a Bakers dozen pair(s) of socks (five of which are argyle designs) at the Gold Toe Outlet and three ties (navy and wine based paisley designs and a BB #? stripe design) for me and a clearanced cashmere sweater for my wife at the BB outlet. Fortunately common sense regained control as I was attempting convince both myself and the wife that I needed another dress belt, at the Coach outlet!  LOL. It would seem that avoiding unplanned purchases, for us late(r)-in-life shopaholics is similar to the out-moded contraceptive advice provided by the church to teenagers (back when we were teenagers!)...abstinance (or in this instance, staying away from the outlet mall) is the best policy!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ^ is there a mac method for glove care?
> 
> mine involves a heavy dose of oil, a shoelace, a ball and a mattress.


I'm going with glove oil, ball, rubber band. This is my first glove since 9th grade, which was a first baseman's glove anyway. I'm excited to have a nice looking infielder's glove.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Best you can do is to simply play with it a lot. Play as much catch as you can and it'll break in brilliantly. Don't over oil it. I need to dig my glove out and start tossing a ball around again. Played hyper competitive ball for a long time, then up and quit and haven't even considered touching a ball since. Great acquisition!!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Danny said:


> I'm going with glove oil, ball, rubber band. This is my first glove since 9th grade, which was a first baseman's glove anyway. I'm excited to have a nice looking infielder's glove.




I'm curious: I thought gloves with the open web were primarily outfielder gloves, as the thinking was that an infielder could catch his finger on the open web? I did notice recently that Kevin Youklis's third baseman glove was partially open.


----------



## canuckstyle (Mar 17, 2011)

Did some good friday thrifting and found this Haspel number.
"
"
looks like it will be a great summer sport coat. anybody familiar with this shop? found the jacket at a Detroit GW store.
its unlined and has little shoulder padding. it looks almost unworn.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

xcubbies said:


> I'm curious: I thought gloves with the open web were primarily outfielder gloves, as the thinking was that an infielder could catch his finger on the open web? I did notice recently that Kevin Youklis's third baseman glove was partially open.


It's essentially a matter a preference. Pop ups are easier to see through open webbing though. Some infielders say they can control the ball off a bounce better with different types of webbing.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I just placed an order for a pair of two-eye tie mocs from Arrow Moccasins. I'll post photos and write a short review when I get 'em (sometime next month).


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

beefrolls.


----------



## kcosner (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi to all on this forum. This is my first post although I have been reading here for quite awhile.Just want to say I have learned alot and never knew how little I knew about dressing well. Thanks, have enjoyed it alot and am motivated. I purchased a Ralph Lauren Navy Blazer at Macys. It was originally $325. On sale for $134.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Welcome to the forum, kcosner. I'm looking forward to reading your future postings!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on one of these, of course it will be on the G-10 Nato strap 90% of the time.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

fiddler said:


> beefrolls.
> https://oi56.tinypic.com/6r6khf.jpg
> https://i56.tinypic.com/27zccht.jpg


These look great, fiddler!


----------



## kcosner (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you much Eagle 2250!


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

^^^ Where did you snag the Lormocs? Nice looking shoe.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

That is a nice looking watch. Let us know how it works out!



Uncle Bill said:


> View attachment 2425
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on one of these, of course it will be on the G-10 Nato strap 90% of the time.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on the Lormocs. Bought them at a shoe store in Oslo. From what I understand they are made at the old Sebago factory in Maine.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Are there made in Weejun-country weejuns?


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, as I understand the "Aurlandsko" was the true 'weejun. And are still being made in Aurland. The tannery Borge closed down some time ago, so I'm unsure of the future of this shoe.

[link]


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Non-clothing items that might be of interest: Very nice wide-shoulder hangers from USHanger, about $3.25 ppd when bought by the dozen: canvas back/vinyl front suit bags from gracioushome.com, $5.99 ppd; also a wonderful Rooney silvertip badger shaving brush, bought to replace one that was getting worn out after 25 years of daily use


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fiddler said:


> Yes, as I understand the "Aurlandsko" was the true 'weejun. And are still being made in Aurland. The tannery Borge closed down some time ago, so I'm unsure of the future of this shoe.
> 
> [link]


Aurlandsko puts out a very nice product, whose history just adds to it's allure! Still enjoying trhe pair I purchased a few years back. Aurlander labels their shoes as camp mocs and indeed, they do qualify as a clearly superior house shoe. While, they do not seem to have the heft of many of the Weejun designs featured in so many of the posts in these parts, ater several years of consistent use, I will tell you my Aurlander Mocs are showing very little wear, other than on the soles and heels...so far they have proved to be an excellent product!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

straw sandals said:


> That is a nice looking watch. Let us know how it works out!


Thanks! I'll post more pics when the watch lands in May acquisitions. I am most likely getting it on Monday or Tuesday (global supply chain and customs willing).


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

While on vacation in Edinburgh so far:
-4 ties - all charity shop or vintage store pickups - 2 in Scottish Wool and 2 in silk
-A beautiful vintage Gloverall Duffle Coat, a bargain and a half, to replace my somewhat large no-name Duffle Coat
-2 Fife Country saddle shouldered Shetland crew necks - they are both labeled green, but one is very brown, while the other is actually green. On sale. Made in Scotland of Scottish Wool.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

A few pairs of new Targyles.

A house.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

a house - way to go! good timing, I bet.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Congrats, Trip! Did you buy a house house, or a condo? Thought I'd remembered you saying you were planning to move back into the city.

Edit: wrong thread for WAYW pictures.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great shoes and tie, O.

Congrats on the house, Trip! 

Speaking of Targyles, there's a newish 3-pack of brown patterned socks from Target that I really like (striped, pindot and self-argyle, I think). Pretty much all of my casual socks should be some version of brown.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Trip English said:


> A house.


CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's a house-house. A very rustic barn-red cottage in the woods. Exposed beams, beadboard walls, everything. We thought we'd have to move further from Greenwich where the average listing price is a bit over $3.4 million, but we wound up in New Canaan, which is very pretty and less saturated with complete a$$-hats than Greenwich. I chalk the good price up to folks around here wanting to _look _rustic, but not actually _live_ rustically and I got it for Maryland money and not Southern CT money.

Of course being in Fairfield County, it's not without its oddities. It has, for no apparent reason, a perfectly manicured and lit bocce ball court on one of the lawns. So I guess I have a new hobby. With any luck it will require specific attire.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Congrats on the house. We just celebrated a year in our digs. Any new activity that requires its own attire is worth pursuing in my book. Don't do anything half way.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Thankfully, CMDC, it does.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

+1 for a sport where you get to throw heavy objects while also being able to drink.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations on the house, Trip! Do post pictures. We never got pictures of tweedy's victorian, which I'm still a bit disappointed by.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Trip English said:


> A few pairs of new Targyles.
> 
> A house.


With lots and lots of closet space?


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Trip English said:


> Of course being in Fairfield County, it's not without its oddities. It has, for no apparent reason, a perfectly manicured and lit bocce ball court on one of the lawns. So I guess I have a new hobby. With any luck it will require specific attire.


Congrats Trip! Bocce ball is HUGE here. It actually is quite fun, well, better than beer pong anyways
The Italians here swear that it's pronounced Bo Chee ball.

An Acquisition, I thrift daily so there are quite a bit, but I found a really nice pair of brownish burg leather Sebago handsewn pennies in my size yesterday. They were quite dirty but the soles were pretty perfect. I gave em a mix of Firedancer and mac treatment and they look beautiful.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

End of the month so time to tally up the damage.

Alden for BB shell lhs
C&J for PRL boots (pic below)
4 long sleeve madras shirts
3 pairs of Corbin natural shoulder trousers
Sero yellow uni-stripe shirt
3 surcingle belts
a pair of Bills and some other little tidbits

The C&J boots - I gave them the beginning of a spit shine on the toes


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> A few pairs of new Targyles.
> 
> A house.


congratulations on the house!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> It's a house-house. A very rustic barn-red cottage in the woods. Exposed beams, beadboard walls, everything. We thought we'd have to move further from Greenwich where the average listing price is a bit over $3.4 million, but we wound up in New Canaan, which is very pretty and less saturated with complete a$$-hats than Greenwich. I chalk the good price up to folks around here wanting to _look _rustic, but not actually _live_ rustically and I got it for Maryland money and not Southern CT money.
> 
> Of course being in Fairfield County, it's not without its oddities. It has, for no apparent reason, a perfectly manicured and lit bocce ball court on one of the lawns. So I guess I have a new hobby. With any luck it will require specific attire.


with the house did not come with a generator-get one


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

big month, Cards. C&Js look terrif, I like the tassels.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> End of the month so time to tally up the damage.
> 
> Alden for BB shell lhs
> C&J for PRL boots (pic below)
> ...


enjoy wearing


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Total score , Cards!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shiney cap toe boots will make you want to jump out of perfectly good airplanes!!


----------



## Poshak Man (Feb 25, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> End of the month so time to tally up the damage.
> 3 pairs of Corbin natural shoulder trousers


natural shoulder 'trousers' ????


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^That truly does seem to redefine the concept of "high waist" and "long rise!" LOL.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Poshak Man said:


> natural shoulder 'trousers' ????


In the 1960s and 1970s Corbin, known for their funny names for pants and fabrics, sold their standard models as "natural shoulder" trousers. Suffice it to say, vintage Corbins are my favorite pants.

Here's one of their standard tags

Flannel models used "Prime Flannel"









Besides "natural shoulder" they also used funny names like "Buggy Whip Worsted", which is just a standard worsted.









For Tartan flannels









"Pit Loom Madras"









and tropical wools, though I don't have a picture of the label handy, were known as "Portfolio Tropical." Cotton/poly summer weight trousers had names like "Breezeway Gingham"

Some other labels, like Majer, also followed Corbin's lead.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^^nephew-
my corbins purchased in the 1960's through the 1980's showed either the darien sports shop or richards (a sports shop located in greenwich) and made by corbin


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I fell off the no-purchase-month wagon, but only a little. $10 for the Darch watch from EBay, and $4 for the strap at American Eagle.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> I fell off the no-purchase-month wagon, but only a little. $10 for the Darch watch from EBay, and $4 for the strap at American Eagle.


Lemme know how you like the watch and how it keeps time.

BTW, your blog is awesome.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

American Eagle's getting in on the preppy bandwagon too, eh?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ there is this other vintage store here that has nothing but crap in every department except for pants --- they have a seeming unlimited supply of corbin (and other company) bleeding madras and tweed pants. I'm looking forward to spending the afternoon one of these days upcoming.

edit: sorry this was in reference the corbin conversation on the previous page.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> Congratulations on the house, Trip! Do post pictures. We never got pictures of tweedy's victorian, which I'm still a bit disappointed by.


Be disappointed no more! They appeared here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...104729-May-Acquisitions&p=1099683#post1099683

(The house now has green trim matching its original colour, and the chickens are installed in their coop and run to the right of the house.)

And now I'm looking forward to Trip's pictures!


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Jovan said:


> American Eagle's getting in on the preppy bandwagon too, eh?


Uh, no. They only things trad in the whole store are the watch bands. I went in to AE based on the recommendations here and picked up several bands a couple of weeks ago. The store is awash in cargo shorts.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It was a joke.


----------

